# Trip across Canada and to Florida



## pennyk

I am on day 4 of a 14 day trip. I have intermittent internet, so I will post when I am can. I am using a tablet, so my typing is not that great.

On 11/30, I took the Silver Meteor from ORL to NYP. I had bedroom A, and even though the couch was backwards, it was a nice room. My SCA was Preston and he was great. The train was only about one third full, which was surprising.

Shanghai met me in NYP and helped me schlep my luggage to my hotel about a mile away. We later met AlanB for lunch and after lunch Alan was kind enough to escort me to Rockefeller Center so I could see the lit tree. Later, that afternoon, I hit a trifecta but meeting up with jis- at NYP for a drink. Even though he made fun of my 16 layers of clothing, we had a very nice time. Seeing 3 AU members in one day made my stay in NY very special.

On 12/2, very early in the morning, I made my way to NYP, by cab, to catch the Maple Leaf for Toronto. I was in BC and used a red cap so I could board early and get my choice of seats. I was on the left side in a single seat - and had a full window.

More later.


----------



## Everydaymatters

Penny, I'm looking forward to reading more about your travels across Canada. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## jmbgeg

pennyk said:


> I am on day 4 of a 14 day trip. I have intermittent internet, so I will post when I am can. I am using a tablet, so my typing is not that great.
> 
> On 11/30, I took the Silver Meteor from ORL to NYP. I had bedroom A, and even though the couch was backwards, it was a nice room. My SCA was Preston and he was great. The train was only about one third full, which was surprising.
> 
> Shanghai met me in NYP and helped me schlep my luggage to my hotel about a mile away. We later met AlanB for lunch and after lunch Alan was kind enough to escort me to Rockefeller Center so I could see the lit tree. Later, that afternoon, I hit a trifecta but meeting up with jis- at NYP for a drink. Even though he made fun of my 16 layers of clothing, we had a very nice time. Seeing 3 AU members in one day made my stay in NY very special.
> 
> On 12/2, very early in the morning, I made my way to NYP, by cab, to catch the Maple Leaf for Toronto. I was in BC and used a red cap so I could board early and get my choice of seats. I was on the left side in a single seat - and had a full window.
> 
> More later.


Penny- Sidebar comments:

1) I traveled on the EB on 11/30 and the traffic was likewise light.

2) I just finished a two day CLE in Seattle, and several liked left turns better than right turns. Lol. Debates were fun.


----------



## the_traveler

Enjoy your trip Penny! I will be traveling with you thru your reports!

It's not surprising you had a seat on the left (good) side. You don't make right turns easily! Luckily the ML turns left crossing the Hudson at ALB!


----------



## pennyk

I am in Toronto now hanging out in the lobby of my hotel where I temporarily have internet.

I have a few comments about the Maple Leaf - we went through customs outside the train; the crew changed from Amtrak to VIA at Niagara Falls, ON, as did the supplies in the cafe; the VIA cafe did not accept credit cards where the Amtrak cafe did, however, they did accept US dollars (12 of them in my case).

I have gone out on 2 walks this morning and did not get lost (I did make left turns outside my hotel). I already have my ticket for the Canadian, however check in will not be until 7:30 or 8pm. I have stored my luggage at the hotel and soon I will wander off in search of Canadian beer. :lol: It was in the low 30's this morning and i was comfortable in my 4 layers plus scarf, gloves, hat and boots. The high will be a balmy 40F and my guess is the locals will be in shirt sleeves - I may shed a layer or 2.

So far everything has gone very smoothly thanks to information gathered from AU members.

Thanks for reading and i apologize for typos. My tablet tries to correct what it thinks I have done wrong. It changed AU to AA and it will not allow me to type jis- it changes it to his, so i add the hyphen.


----------



## Bob Dylan

:hi: Sounds like you bought a "Smart" Tablet! :lol: Glad you're not freezin up there in the Great White North, it can get really COLD! and Nasty! up there but sounds like you are experiencing the same weather Karma we had in SEA and PDX for the Gathering! Looking forward to your reports and updates (when possible) as you start the Looooooooooong trek across Canada, we're envious!Some of your trip will make the Empire Builder route seem like Manhattan it will be so desolute, but extremely Beauitful :wub: (and hopefully toasty) as viewed from a Dome or the Lounge Car!!  Bon Voyage!And don't have too much Canadian Beer, it's stronger than the water down here! :lol:


----------



## ColdRain&Snow

Thank you for sharing your epic adventure with us. I love these kinds of real-time reports and try to picture what you're experiencing out there! I will be starting a 12 day journey on Thursday from LA to NYC and back, and look forward to getting some on-the-rails intel about what's happening out there. Have a blast and happy railroading to you!


----------



## pennyk

I took Jim's advice and only had one Canadian beer. I had a Richard's white which is a wheat beer very similar to Blue Moon. It was starting to get dark outside, so I ventured back to the hotel and am still able to use their Wi-Fi, even though I checked out hours ago. I will retrieve my luggage in a couple of hours and walk over to the train station.

I have no idea when I next will have internet. I will post when I can. I have a throwaway cell phone for emergencies and had not planned on using it a lot because I am being charged roaming rates. From the pub, I sent a couple of text messages - at least I think I did since I really do not know how to use the phone. :wacko:

My regular cell phone will not work at all in Canada.


----------



## pennyk

Right now I am in the VIA Winnipeg (winterpeg;- it is -8F outside) station. As a footnote, I would like to mention that i was not able to connect to the AU site from the VIA Toronto station, even though I had internet for all other purposes. I was in communication with Alan, Anthony and Tom, and it was determined there was some quirk in the VIA system.

The trip so far is fabulous! With no offense to Amtrak, the VIA experience on the Canadian is much better than any train I have traveled on.

I have a bedroom for 2 - just for me and I have plenty of room. Everything is clean and seems to work. The staff is efficient, extremely well trained and very friendly. The bed is more comfortable than Amtrak. There is no shower in the room, so one must walk a few steps to the community shower.

I think the food is somewhat better, but one should not judge food by my likes and dislikes - i am a very strange eater. I love the fact that fresh fruit and hot water and tea (including green tea) is always available in the Park Car.

I am among the few Americans on the train and am getting to know a lot about Canadians. I have spoken to people that have taken this train numerous times (including one couple that is on their 19th trip). The consensus is that winter is better: better prices, better service, shorter walk to diner and Park Car.

Last night there was a wine tasting after the first dinner seating. The folks eating later did not get wine. I ate early and tasted 2 Canadian wines, which were pretty good, but not as good as the Canadian beer I purchased yesterday afternoon. There was no beer tasting yesterday - hopefully there will be one today with our new crew.

Off to catch up on emails and then go for a walk when it gets above zero( and i will be wearing all my layers).


----------



## jis

pennyk said:


> I am among the few Americans on the train and am getting to know a lot about Canadians. I have spoken to people that have taken this train numerous times (including one couple that is on their 19th trip). The consensus is that winter is better: better prices, better service, shorter walk to diner and Park Car.


I completely agree with the consensus. In addition there are way fewer obnoxious tourists on the train in the winter who seem to believe that the world owes it to them.


----------



## pennyk

I just went outdoors for a few minutes when it was 6 below F. I did not last long even though I was wearing long underwear, jeans, t shirt, turtleneck, sweater, down vest, wool peacoat, wool scarf, glove liners, mittens and lined hat with ear flaps. I also was wearing wool socks and boots and had hand warmers in my pockets . Everything was fine except for my face.  

We still have about another hour + here, so i might try again and cover my face with my scarf.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Hello Penny,

Enjoying your trip report. Hoping we can do a VIA trip soon. Stay warm and hope to see you in a few weeks. (In hopefully much warmer temps in WPK :giggle: :giggle: )


----------



## Bob Dylan

:hi: Theres an old saying that Canadians from Manitoba use; "Standing on the corner in downtown Winnipeg in the Winter, Coldest place on Earth!" :giggle: Bet your glad you bought the Winter Clothing! This is a good reminder that up North its great to visit in the Winter, but it's the Sun Belt where you want to be when Temperatures drop! ^_^ (In all honestly, the same thing applies in the Summer down here where we live! -_- )Enjoying your updates, the prettiest part of the journey is fixing to happen, I can picture you in the Lounge with a drink or up in the Dome looking @ the amazing scenery! :wub: Guess well hear from you again in Vancouver,we're all still envious! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler

pennyk said:


> I am among the few Americans on the train and am getting to know a lot about Canadians.


Canadians on a train in Canada?



What are the odds of that happening?


----------



## pennyk

There is a freight derailment and we are going to be delayed about 7 hours - maybe more. Will miss jasper in daylight maybe my cascades connection. A pax loaned me his iPhone. We will be doing chair yoga in the park car in 15 minutes, however we are hoping for free drinks!!


----------



## Steve4031

pennyk said:


> There is a freight derailment and we are going to be delayed about 7 hours - maybe more. Will miss jasper in daylight maybe my cascades connection. A pax loaned me his iPhone. We will be doing chair yoga in the park car in 15 minutes, however we are hoping for free drinks!!


You will miss Jasper, but the ride along the Fraser the next morning is a good trade off. Get up early and you might see the Cisco bridgers where the CP and CN tracks switch sides of the Fraser.


----------



## pennyk

Yes, we will miss Jasper. We are in Edmonton now 10 hours late. I hope we make up time since I only have 8 hours before my cascades to SEA.


----------



## the_traveler

BTW: -1º C in Edmonton is equal to 30º or 31º F which is nice and warm "for normal folks" in New England!


----------



## pennyk

the_traveler said:


> BTW: -1º C in Edmonton is equal to 30º or 31º F which is nice and warm "for normal folks" in New England!


We are in Jasper now (at 10:45pm) and it is a comfortable -2c. The service manager just informed me that she thinks I should have no problem making my connection in VAC to the Cascades. I hope she is correct.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Hope you get to see some rare daytime mileage and are able to make your connection smoothly! ^_^


----------



## NS VIA Fan

A rare opportunity to see the Canadian in in the Thompson and Fraser River Canyons in daylight!…….and I just happen to be in Abbotsford BC right now, planning to railfan between here and Kamloops today…….I’ll be watching for you!

This is directional running territory and your w/b Canadian will be on CN . The e/b Canadian runs on CP. You will see the other railway up on the rock cliff on the opposite side of the river and a steady stream of trains.


----------



## pennyk

NS VIA Fan said:


> A rare opportunity to see the Canadian in in the Thompson and Fraser River Canyons in daylight!…….and I just happen to be in Abbotsford BC right now, planning to railfan between here and Kamloops today…….I’ll be watching for you!
> 
> This is directional running territory and your w/b Canadian will be on CN . The e/b Canadian runs on CP. You will see the other railway up on the rock cliff on the opposite side of the river and a steady stream of trains.


Yes, Fraser canyon was magnificent! I think all pax were in the dome. One pax had traveled on the Canadian 19 times and had never seen Fraser canyon in daylight. I hope you got to see our train - if i would have known, I would have waved. I did see the the other railway on the opposite side of the river. I had a front row seat in the dome car.

Right now I am in Cascades BC from VAC to SEA, on my way home to ORL by rail. The couple sitting across the aisle from meare going to SEA to catch a plane to go to ORL. Airfare is less expensive from SEA than VAC.


----------



## Steve4031

Ooo I sure do envy you. When I was delayed 8 hours by a broken rail east of Edmonton, we had a cool ride through the mountains at night. It was so cold the towns were engulfed with fog. Between towns it was crystal clear.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

pennyk said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A rare opportunity to see the Canadian in in the Thompson and Fraser River Canyons in daylight!…….and I just happen to be in Abbotsford BC right now, planning to railfan between here and Kamloops today…….I'll be watching for you!
> 
> This is directional running territory and your w/b Canadian will be on CN . The e/b Canadian runs on CP. You will see the other railway up on the rock cliff on the opposite side of the river and a steady stream of trains.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Fraser canyon was magnificent! I think all pax were in the dome. One pax had traveled on the Canadian 19 times and had never seen Fraser canyon in daylight. I hope you got to see our train - if i would have known, I would have waved. I did see the the other railway on the opposite side of the river. I had a front row seat in the dome car.
> 
> Right now I am in Cascades BC from VAC to SEA, on my way home to ORL by rail. The couple sitting across the aisle from meare going to SEA to catch a plane to go to ORL. Airfare is less expensive from SEA than VAC.
Click to expand...

Sorry I missed you ……and the Canadian. Guess it slipped by while I was high above the tracks on the Trans Canada Highway. Should have just found a good spot and waited! A rare opportunity lost!


----------



## pennyk

Recently easily passed through customs on the Cascades (12/7). We were running early so we waited a bit at the border, but then we had to wait on a coal train, so now we are running late.

After just getting off the VIA Canadian, I would like to make some comments and comparisons:

Food: VIA is far superior, although Amtrak has a more extensive dessert selection. VIA only had 2 choices per meal. The attendants in the dining car knew of my food allergies and i was accomodated with special orders.

Equipment: I loved the Park Car and spent most of my time socializing and/or looking out the window. My bedroom on the Canadian was much cleaner than any bedroom I have had on Amtrak. I like having a shower in my room which VIA's bedroom did not have.

Crew: hard to compare, but in general the 2 crews I had on the Canadian seemed more experienced and efficient than the typical Amtrak crew - but I hate to generalize.

Cost: usually VIA is much more expensive, but with the express deal, I paid $871 for the 4 day trip in a bedroom for two, by myself. The express deals make VIA more economical.

French: all announcements are made in English and French. I love the French language, although I cannot speak it. I did pick up a few words.

Y

Refunds: Amtrak is much better than VIA in general, except that VIA will give you a credit in the amiunt of 50%of your ticket price if your train arrives more than 4 hours late at your destination.

Hopefully, I will enjoy my Amtrak trip home as much as I enjoyed the Canadian.

More later. I have a long hard day of sitting on trains and eating. :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan

:hi: Welcome Home Penny! Its 25 degrees here in Austin, finally had a couple of inches of Rain and our first freeze, we arent used to all this Cold and Wet! :lol:

Hope the Starlight and Zephyr rides are warm, on time and the food is good and tyhe OBS better on your way home! Dont forget and look for a Dome car or the Parlor(except the PPC on the Starlight! :wub: ), Amtrak is fresh out! ^_^ At least theres only two directions on the Train, forwards and backwards! Rest up and enjoy the Loooooong ride home to Sunny Florida! Perhaps you can shed a few layers of Winter Clothing on the way home!


----------



## ColdRain&Snow

We'll be passing one another tonight somewhere between Chico and Redding. We've got really clear skies and a nearly full moon this evening, so be on the lookout for Mt. Shasta gleaming above the train. It may be a beautiful sight!


----------



## pennyk

ColdRain&Snow said:


> We'll be passing one another tonight somewhere between Chico and Redding. We've got really clear skies and a nearly full moon this evening, so be on the lookout for Mt. Shasta gleaming above the train. It may be a beautiful sight!


I likely will be sleeping when we pass but I will pretend to wave. I have seen the moon and it is beautiful. I likely will not see Mt. Shasta - i am on the wrong side of the train and hopefully will be sleeping soundly.


----------



## the_traveler

pennyk said:


> will be sleeping soundly.


After all those Canadian beers I'm sure you'll be sleeping like a rock!


----------



## pennyk

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> will be sleeping soundly.
> 
> 
> 
> After all those Canadian beers I'm sure you'll be sleeping like a rock!
Click to expand...

I am in MTZ, CA right now after sleeping very well on the CS. I did not drink any Canadian beer yesterday (Thursday, I think), but I did partake in the CS wine tasting and i finished every drop that was poured.

I am connecting to the CZ in Martinez at the suggestion of jimhudson - thanks Jim. The phone agent would not permit an EMY connection, so it was either SAC or MTZ. We arrived in SAC before 5:30 am, and I am sure glad I did not have to get off the train there. I was able to eat breakfast and relax for a few minutes. The MTZ station is nice, but the wooden benches are hard if you have a boney butt :lol: ...... but - it is much better than SAC.


----------



## the_traveler

pennyk said:


> The MTZ station is nice, but the wooden benches are hard if you have a boney butt :lol: ...... but - it is much better than SAC.


Yes it is, and yes it is! Put some more "junk in the trunk"



- have some more deserts!


----------



## pennyk

I am on the CZ now - sitting in the sightseer lounge. Although I was told that there is a low pax load, the lounge is packed. The conductor announced that 100 people were going to be getting off in Reno. I believe it because I am sitting at a table and everyone around me is going to Reno. There is a group of friends/family occupying 3 tables. They are from Sonoma and some of them grow grapes and make wine. The brought many bottles of their "home grown" with them and are enjoying it in the lounge car. My guess is that against the rules, but no one has said anything. One of the men said that he asked if it was OK and he was told yes. 

We are at about 1 mile elevation and the is snow outside.


----------



## manchacrr

Just curious, how was the phone service in Canada? I have an iPhone and plan on purchasing an international calling card when I get to Toronto.


----------



## pennyk

manchacrr said:


> Just curious, how was the phone service in Canada? I have an iPhone and plan on purchasing an international calling card when I get to Toronto.


I normally use a tracfone, prepaid phone, which does not work at all in Canada. For emergency purposes, so i would have a phone, I purchased a $10 AT&T go phone and put $25 on it. In Canada, it worked on Rogers roaming network, and i was charged 38¢ per minute for calls and 25¢ for texts. I had service around cities - about the same as the Canadians.

BTW - right now we are in Elko, Nevada (arriving a few minutes early).


----------



## caravanman

Hi Penny,

Seated in my hotel in hot hot Trivandrum, South India, your cold Canadian journey has some appeal, one can be just too warm, methinks.

I took the Canadian myself earlier this year, my memory is of consuming vast amounts of champaign, and yes, I was happy to consume every drop too!

I am coming to the end of my rail tour here, maybe I will take a contrasting winter trip on the Canadian soon.

Be Lucky,

Ed


----------



## pennyk

I woke up early in order to see the lunar eclipse. I was able to see portions of it when we were not in a canyon. We are just east of Helper, UT and we are running pretty much on time.

After Reno, the passenger load thinned out considerably. I heard the LSA mention that there are only 27 sleeping car pax - apparently there were 30 for dinner last night and we "lost" 3.

Ed - you may be warm in India, but I am warm in Utah! I think they are over heating the train. I am in short sleeves, as are many of the sleeping car pax. I will put on some layers when i get fresh air. Dave - there is some of that northern "sand" outdoors.


----------



## pennyk

Before I forget, I want to comment about my SCa on the CZ. His name is Pete and i think he is the best SCA that i have EVER had.

I am in a bedroom and he has emptied my trash bag several times, cleaned my mirror, and cleaned my toilet. He comes by regularly to see if I need anything. He is efficient, friendly and attentive - but not overbearing.


----------



## gswager

According to our guy caves, he's overdoing!


----------



## pennyk

We are in Iowa now and running a little late. According to the LSA, if we are late in Iowa, we should blame Warren Buffet and "his" coal trains. So far today, I have seen 2 empty coal trains and one full coal train, which we passed. Iowa, to me, looks a lot better with snow on the ground. It is quite scenic.

I am in the SSL, and for the first time this trip, I am cold inside the train. It was so warm inside my room, that i was tempted to put on shorts - i am glad I chose to continue to wear my yoga pants (which I can roll up if I get warm).

We just stopped along side of another full coal train. Neither train is moving now. I hope we get to go first. 

I remain very happy with my SCA Pete. Apparently he is keeping the community restrooms very clean. I heard a woman pax compliment him.


----------



## jis

pennyk said:


> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, how was the phone service in Canada? I have an iPhone and plan on purchasing an international calling card when I get to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> I normally use a tracfone, prepaid phone, which does not work at all in Canada. For emergency purposes, so i would have a phone, I purchased a $10 AT&T go phone and put $25 on it. In Canada, it worked on Rogers roaming network, and i was charged 38¢ per minute for calls and 25¢ for texts. I had service around cities - about the same as the Canadians.
> 
> BTW - right now we are in Elko, Nevada (arriving a few minutes early).
Click to expand...

I usually just add on Canada Roaming to my AT&T All US plan (including metered Data) whenever I go to Canada, just for the duration of the plan. Surprisngly, Rogers actually provides better service where there is coverage than AT&T does at my home in the middle of NJ subrbia!


----------



## PRR 60

manchacrr said:


> Just curious, how was the phone service in Canada? I have an iPhone and plan on purchasing an international calling card when I get to Toronto.


The big issue with iPhone outside the US is data. If you want to use things like e-mail, apps, or even just Google maps on the 3G system, then you should buy an international data plan. Otherwise, be sure that all your data-stuff, including e-mail fetching and push notifications, is turned off for 3G and only used when you have W-Fi access.

Earlier this year I was in Europe for a week. I purchased a 100MB international data plan from AT&T for $120 (price is now $50 for 125MB). I used 85MB in 7 days (being careful to not downloads videos and other data-rich stuff, and using Wi-Fi where I could). Had I used that same data on pay-as-you-go roaming, it would have cost about $1400. That would have been a rude wake-up call when the AT&T bill arrived.


----------



## jis

PRR 60 said:


> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, how was the phone service in Canada? I have an iPhone and plan on purchasing an international calling card when I get to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> The big issue with iPhone outside the US is data. If you want to use things like e-mail, apps, or even just Google maps on the 3G system, then you should buy an international data plan. Otherwise, be sure that all your data-stuff, including e-mail fetching and push notifications, is turned off for 3G and only used when you have W-Fi access.
> 
> Earlier this year I was in Europe for a week. I purchased a 100MB international data plan from AT&T for $120 (price is now $50 for 125MB). I used 85MB in 7 days (being careful to not downloads videos and other data-rich stuff, and using Wi-Fi where I could). Had I used that same data on pay-as-you-go roaming, it would have cost about $1400. That would have been a rude wake-up call when the AT&T bill arrived.
Click to expand...

Yep. And the other advantage of buying a international roaming data plan is that even the overage gets charged at a relatively modest rate per additional 10M blocks as I recall. Which reminds me, I better up my international roaming data plan for 3 weeks stay in India


----------



## pennyk

In CHI metro lounge and Wi-Fi is working. it is pretty quiet. The CZ and SWC have already arrived and I think the Empire Builder is arriving now. As always, it is way too warm in here and i have removed 4 of the layers I wore for my walk to Whole Foods. I will be boarding the CL in about a half hour,


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> In CHI metro lounge and Wi-Fi is working. it is pretty quiet. The CZ and SWC have already arrived and I think the Empire Builder is arriving now. As always, it is way too warm in here and i have removed 4 of the layers I wore for my walk to Whole Foods. I will be boarding the CL in about a half hour,


:hi: Glad you made it on time Penny! #6 had been really late the past week or so! Have enjoyed the up-dates re your fellow pax/the snow/scenery etc. Nice pics! Hope the Cap has a Good Sleeper, Good OBS and runs On Time! Enjoy the Diner, hope there's something you can eat, bet youre ready to be back in Orlando, its 40s and cloudy/drizzly here! :help: Know the trip has been Loooooong but still Memory Book stuff! All aboard! Jim


----------



## pennyk

On CL now, still in station. I'm in a Superliner II, room B, with the couch facing forward, for the 3rd time this trip!!


----------



## pennyk

One additional comment about the CZ - on my first trip (westbound in 2010), our train was "mooned" by people canoing on the Colorado River. Since the river is almost frozen, that would be very cold. Yesterday, right after our train emerged from the Moffat tunnel, we were mooned by some men who had stopped by the side of the road. Everyone in the lounge car was amused! :giggle:

As a current note, I am on the CL now and we are running over an hour late and we are still in Indiana. I hope we will not have a bustitution.


----------



## manchacrr

jis said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, how was the phone service in Canada? I have an iPhone and plan on purchasing an international calling card when I get to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> The big issue with iPhone outside the US is data. If you want to use things like e-mail, apps, or even just Google maps on the 3G system, then you should buy an international data plan. Otherwise, be sure that all your data-stuff, including e-mail fetching and push notifications, is turned off for 3G and only used when you have W-Fi access.
> 
> Earlier this year I was in Europe for a week. I purchased a 100MB international data plan from AT&T for $120 (price is now $50 for 125MB). I used 85MB in 7 days (being careful to not downloads videos and other data-rich stuff, and using Wi-Fi where I could). Had I used that same data on pay-as-you-go roaming, it would have cost about $1400. That would have been a rude wake-up call when the AT&T bill arrived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. And the other advantage of buying a international roaming data plan is that even the overage gets charged at a relatively modest rate per additional 10M blocks as I recall. Which reminds me, I better up my international roaming data plan for 3 weeks stay in India
Click to expand...

Thanks for the information.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

pennyk said:


> I just went outdoors for a few minutes when it was 6 below F. I did not last long even though I was wearing long underwear, jeans, t shirt, turtleneck, sweater, down vest, wool peacoat, wool scarf, glove liners, mittens and lined hat with ear flaps. I also was wearing wool socks and boots and had hand warmers in my pockets . Everything was fine except for my face.
> 
> We still have about another hour + here, so i might try again and cover my face with my scarf.


Anything below, say 20 F, and the only skin you can see on me is around my eyes...if I don't have sunglasses on. 

I live in Delaware, so I am "used to" the cold...as long as I dress for it. And I do wear the layers like you posted.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

pennyk said:


> One additional comment about the CZ - on my first trip (westbound in 2010), our train was "mooned" by people canoing on the Colorado River. Since the river is almost frozen, that would be very cold. Yesterday, right after our train emerged from the Moffat tunnel, we were mooned by some men who had stopped by the side of the road. Everyone in the lounge car was amused!


Down here in Texas "mooning" can be charged as indecent exposure and can provide you with a lifetime membership to the sex offender registry. Or at least that's what I've read. h34r:


----------



## pennyk

I arrived in WAS a couple of hours late on the CL.

My sister, who lives in Maryland, took MARC and met me at Union Station. We were on our way to walk around outside when we ran into none other than our Anthony - just hanging out in front of Barnes and Noble. What a treat and what a surprise! 

I am waiting to board the Silver Meteor, the last train of this epic trip. It will be very strange returning home to 70°+ temperatures.


----------



## pennyk

I am on the Silver Meteor, still sitting in WAS. There was a bad axle in the 9710 car and the pax and car had to be removed. I am in 9711, which has 1 room available. Some pax went to 9712, others to coach.


----------



## manchacrr

pennyk said:


> On 12/2, very early in the morning, I made my way to NYP, by cab, to catch the Maple Leaf for Toronto. I was in BC and used a red cap so I could board early and get my choice of seats. I was on the left side in a single seat - and had a full window.


How early were you able to board with the red caps?


----------



## pennyk

manchacrr said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 12/2, very early in the morning, I made my way to NYP, by cab, to catch the Maple Leaf for Toronto. I was in BC and used a red cap so I could board early and get my choice of seats. I was on the left side in a single seat - and had a full window.
> 
> 
> 
> How early were you able to board with the red caps?
Click to expand...

I was in the Acela Lounge (I am Select Plus) and i believe I boarded about 20 minutes early, I cannot remember - that was about 7 trains ago. I was the first to board and i think I got the best seat - which someone else took after customs in Niagara Falls.


----------



## jis

pennyk said:


> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 12/2, very early in the morning, I made my way to NYP, by cab, to catch the Maple Leaf for Toronto. I was in BC and used a red cap so I could board early and get my choice of seats. I was on the left side in a single seat - and had a full window.
> 
> 
> 
> How early were you able to board with the red caps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in the Acela Lounge (I am Select Plus) and i believe I boarded about 20 minutes early, I cannot remember - that was about 7 trains ago. I was the first to board and i think I got the best seat - which someone else took after customs in Niagara Falls.
Click to expand...

So is it fair to surmise that you are not still sitting in WAS and in fact are getting close to home by now?


----------



## pennyk

jis said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manchacrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 12/2, very early in the morning, I made my way to NYP, by cab, to catch the Maple Leaf for Toronto. I was in BC and used a red cap so I could board early and get my choice of seats. I was on the left side in a single seat - and had a full window.
> 
> 
> 
> How early were you able to board with the red caps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in the Acela Lounge (I am Select Plus) and i believe I boarded about 20 minutes early, I cannot remember - that was about 7 trains ago. I was the first to board and i think I got the best seat - which someone else took after customs in Niagara Falls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is it fair to surmise that you are not still sitting in WAS and in fact are getting close to home by now?
Click to expand...


I am in the Silver Meteor and we are moving at a rapid pace somewhere near the Georgia/Florida boarder. We made up a lot of time and we are down less than a half hour.

There were some unhappy pax who got on after WAS that were informed they had to travel in coach. One pax opted not to get on the train. The crew members had to give up their roomettes - I do not know where the slept. A feisty older woman, with whom I ate dinner last night, mentioned jokingly that she would not mind if one of the SCA's shared her room. Her sister, and roommate, did not like that idea. :lol:


----------



## JoanieBlon

Hi Penny ~ WOW! That was some ambitious trip! How many total miles were you on the train? I know that you were able to get bedroom F on the VIA train. Hope you liked the location by the shower and the fact that it's about 2 feet larger than other bedrooms. Thanks for the trip report.  Are you still planning a get together in Orlando in January 2012? My husband and I live in Tampa, so I'm sure will head over for the event....


----------



## pennyk

JoanieBlon said:


> Hi Penny ~ WOW! That was some ambitious trip! How many total miles were you on the train? I know that you were able to get bedroom F on the VIA train. Hope you liked the location by the shower and the fact that it's about 2 feet larger than other bedrooms. Thanks for the trip report.  Are you still planning a get together in Orlando in January 2012? My husband and I live in Tampa, so I'm sure will head over for the event....


I loved bedroom F. There were 3 of us on the train that had F - the other 2 couples were seasoned VIA travelers and then there was me - an AU member with intelligence at my fingertips. Thanks again for the heads up. I look forward to meeting you and your husband next month. The mini gathering is Jan 14 (I think). I am still on the train with no calendar.

I have not added up the miles and kilometers yet - but will after I get home, unpack, do laundry and lose 5 pounds of desserts. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler

pennyk said:


> I have not added up the miles and kilometers yet


Admit it! You're just trying to beat some of my epic mile trips!


----------



## pennyk

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not added up the miles and kilometers yet
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it! You're just trying to beat some of my epic mile trips!
Click to expand...

Dave - that sounded like a challenge, so I just took some time out from opening my mail and added up the mileage:

6905 Amtrak miles and 4466 VIA kilometers (2775 miles) for a total of 9,680 miles. How does that compare with your epic mile trips? My guess is that you have me beat since I pretty much took direct routes, where you take the longest distance between 2 points. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler

Close, but no cigar!



I usually try for at least 10K!





I've even have gone CHI-CHI on a return trip - via CVS, NOL and SAS! (I didn't have time to go to LAX on that RT!



)


----------



## JoanieBlon

pennyk said:


> I look forward to meeting you and your husband next month. The mini gathering is Jan 14 (I think). I am still on the train with no calendar.
> 
> I have not added up the miles and kilometers yet - but will after I get home, unpack, do laundry and lose 5 pounds of desserts. :lol:


I'm pretty certain that we'll make it to the gathering. Even though my avatar shows me as a blonde, I'm now a redhead.... :lol: So ~ keep your eyes open for a smallish redhead with glasses with my TALL husband. I only come up to his shoulder ~ even when wearing my 3" platform flipflops! 

I hear you about desserts! Normally, I don't indulge in desserts at all, but I just can't seem to resist them when on the train! :blush:

BTW ~ that was a LOT of miles you traveled! Roughly the distance of a RT Tampa-Honolulu flight! :blink:


----------



## NS VIA Fan

pennyk said:


> 6905 Amtrak miles and 4466 VIA kilometers (2775 miles) for a total of 9,680 miles..............................................


Quite all right to just show miles for the VIA portion of your trip……..Canada’s railways still operate in miles. Outside your train window those are Milepost you see……not kilometer-posts!


----------



## pennyk

I have returned home to Orlando after a wonderful trip. Although I was a little hesitant about traveling across Canada this time of year, I am very happy that I was convinced by several AU members that winter in Canada is wonderful.

Whoever mentioned that Winnipeg is called Winterpeg is absolutely correct. Everyone on the train referred to Winnipeg as such. I also learned that there is an intersection in downtown Winnipeg (Portage and Main – I think) that is considered the coldest/windiest place in Canada. I started walking toward that intersection, but did not get that far in -6F temperatures. However, going outside in that temperature, even for 5 minutes, was one of the highlights of my trip. Having lived in Florida all my life, below zero temperatures was something that I had never experienced. I enjoyed seeing lots and lots of snow, even though when I first saw snow out the window of the Maple Leaf in upstate New York, I thought it was sand!  (as with making wrong turns, I do not think Dave will let me live that one down)

I want to thank all of you that helped me make the decision to take this trip and helped me plan this trip. Rail Freak did a similar trip in November (from Florida also) and I was the beneficiary of his experiences. I think I read every trip report about Canada and every thread in the VIA forum, plus I PM’d a few people with additional questions. Thanks for sharing your experiences.

An extra bonus was meeting up with AlanB, Shanghai and Jis in New York and almost literally running into Anthony in Washington Union Station. 

I took 8 different trains on this trip, and a lot could have gone wrong. There was a freight train derailment in Canada, there were coal trains in Iowa, there were bad signals in Pennsylvania, there was a broken axle on a sleeper car on the Silver Meteor, which was discovered in WAS – but I did not miss any connections (or any meals). I know that several AU members have had “trips from hell.” I would characterize my trip as a “trip from heaven.”

:wub:

Here are a few comments about some of the trains:

The Canadian was fabulous – the food was great, the Park car was wonderful, the attendants were all professional and it was obvious that they enjoyed their jobs and were good at their jobs, the rooms were very clean, hearing the announcements in French (in addition to English) made the experience a bit more exotic, the passengers were friendly, etc. Because I traveled in the “winter,” the passenger load was less, there was more room in the Park Car, shorter walking distances from the dining car to the Park Car, passengers received more attention from the crew, and last but certainly not least, the fare was discounted to a point where I would call it inexpensive. It was strange walking between cars and seeing snow on the floor of the vestibules. Although, the temperature on the train was very comfortable, it was quite chilly in the vestibules.

The Amtrak trains were also comfortable temperature wise, except the last day in the lounge on the CZ, it was so cold that I wore three layers, a hat and gloves. Speaking of the CZ, my sleeping car attendant, Pete was the best I have had on any train.

Another positive – I thought I would gain 5 pounds on this trip (many desserts, not much exercise :giggle: ) – I only gained 4 pounds, which I hope to take off in a month.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nice report Penny!  Glad it was a trip from heaven and not hell! And you didnt get lost once! :lol: :lol: :lol: You sure are correct about Winnipeg  , Coldest Place Ive ever been!!! :help: Guess youre busy planning the next trip, dont forget the lowly Texas Eagle/Sunset Ltd. when you plan your next Trip of a Lifetime! (I still have to ride the Silver Trains to complete my LD Log!)Bet youll be soaking up the sun and wondering why your bed isnt moving! ^_^


----------



## Everydaymatters

I'm happy for you that your trip was such a nice one. There are those of us on this forum who have followed all of your posts along the way. After a few days of being reacquainted with your condo, you'll probably start planning your next train trip. However, I don't think you'll be able to top this one


----------



## pennyk

Everydaymatters said:


> I'm happy for you that your trip was such a nice one. There are those of us on this forum who have followed all of your posts along the way. After a few days of being reacquainted with your condo, you'll probably start planning your next train trip. However, I don't think you'll be able to top this one


Thanks, Betty. I agree that I will not be able to top this past trip. I am slowly getting my land legs back, but they are not quite there yet, which was evidenced my by shaky balance during my power yoga class this morning. 

Unfortunately, I will not be able to travel for several months (due to work), but I already have my reservations for National Train Day in May.


----------



## jayt

As I rarely make comments here, but still reading everyday, I just wanted to tell you Penny how much I thoroughly enjoyed reading your cross countries travelogue. It was very interesting, detailed just enough (not long-winded like mine), and I anxiously looked forward to your next post.

Thank you so much for remembering all of us and for taking the time to post regularly - making us all a tad jealous. I am very happy you had an outstanding, memory making, and very safe trip back home.


----------



## Blackwolf

You bet Winnipeg is COLD!! When I was traveling The Canadian in February 2008, the train never left Toronto Union Station due to a freight derailment at Sioux Lookout in Ontario. The news came down just an hour before the scheduled departure time and VIA suddenly had nearly 240 people to deal with. I fear Amtrak would have outright canceled the train and left everyone stranded, but VIA did the impossible. It took all day, but despite having a massive snowstorm that had closed all but one regional airport outside the suburbs of Toronto, the train company made arrangements to bus all the passengers to said airport and sent us by plane to Winnipeg! The last-minuted air ticket (paid by VIA) had a price nearly double what I paid for my sleeper berth on the train! Once in Winnipeg, we were bussed again to the Raddison Hotel where the whole train-load of passengers were given accommodations and meal vouchers for the hotel restaurant. The next day, even though the station is only two blocks from the hotel, we were given a bus option to move between the two because... Are you ready for this? The outside temperature was *negative 53C degrees!!!!!! * :blink:

Once in the station, they had turned around the eastbound consist (and similarly flew that load of passengers to Toronto) to make it now westbound. It stood in the station all day long, where we were allowed to board and detrain to our hearts desire while enjoying meals in the diner as well as live music brought in to perform down on the station concourse. Being a crazy dude from California, I HAD to go outside in the insane cold (yup, still -53 Celsius before windchill) and take pictures/wander Winnipeg. It was SO cold, you could not even feel it. All the VIA people warned us about frostbite, and how at those temps it could occur on exposed flesh in a matter of seconds. Likewise, I was very bundled up!

The Canadian left on-time (per the schedule of when we should have departed if the train had originated in Toronto) at 5:30 PM and we arrived three days later a hair under schedule into Vancouver.

And then, once back across the US border, I was stranded by Amtrak in Seattle due to a cancelled Coast Starlight! 

Glad to hear you had such a fantastic trip. Now comes the next question: When do you do it all again, in reverse?!






The Canadian standing at Jasper. Circa February 11, 2008


----------



## pennyk

Blackwolf said:


> Now comes the next question: When do you do it all again, in reverse?!


Thank you for your comments about VIA - I totally agree. I also agree that Winnipeg is COLD - but going outside in below zero temperatures was a new experience for me and I enjoyed it, albeit for a few minutes.

Well.... I am almost embarrassed to admit that I have already looked at my calendar for next October to see what days would work to do the trip in reverse - or even round trip (possibly after the 2012 Gathering) :blush: . I cannot afford to pay full price, so I will have to wait to see if express deals will be offered next year for dates that work for me. I enjoyed taking the trip in the off season, and want to do it again (and again and again), if possible.


----------



## cee

i was fortunate to also have pete as my attendant on the CZ in '08--i couldn't believe the efficiency! so glad someone else now knows. loved your whole post!


----------



## Shanghai

VIA miles don't count!!

I hope you mooned back the mooner's in Colorado!!

You didn't mention making any wrong turns.

It's difficult to believe that you could have traveled

for 14 days without any wrong turns!!

Welcome Home.


----------



## pennyk

Shanghai said:


> VIA miles don't count!!
> 
> I hope you mooned back the mooner's in Colorado!!
> 
> You didn't mention making any wrong turns.
> 
> It's difficult to believe that you could have traveled
> 
> for 14 days without any wrong turns!!
> 
> Welcome Home.


Thanks. VIA miles count (in my mind :lol: ).

It is pretty amazing that I made no wrong turns, but I was on the train for most of the 14 days. I walked to my hotel in NY (but you were there to make sure I made no wrong turns)and the cabbed back to NYP the next morning. My Toronto Hotel was across the street from the train station (with signs to direct me) and I took a cab to and from my hotel in Seattle.

The mooning was a surprise, since it was so cold outdoors. The Colorado River was frozen so no one was mooning from the River. I was in the lounge at the time of the mooning - I would have had to move very quickly and in public to moon back - and that was not going to happen (on many levels).


----------



## pennyk

cee said:


> i was fortunate to also have pete as my attendant on the CZ in '08--i couldn't believe the efficiency! so glad someone else now knows. loved your whole post!


Thanks. I phoned customer relations to tell them about Pete. They took down my reservation number so they could make sure that Pete's supervisor was made aware of the commendation.


----------



## pennyk

Another comment about The Canadian: On the last day of the trip, I received a small certificate, suitable for framing, signed by the Service Manager, entitled "Canada's Classic Train Journey" to commemorate my journey aboard the Canadian.  It is a very nice touch AND it is printed on recycled stock. The reverse side of the certificate is written in French.


----------



## Cascadia

Hey Penny, sorry I came across your trip report so late, it would have been fun to follow along. I enjoyed reading all of it and so glad you had a great trip and that everything went well. Thanks for writing about it!


----------



## TimM

I am stunned by the great trips you guys make. Beautiful.


----------



## hello

Great review ... what a wonderful trip ... thank you for sharing!


----------



## jis

pennyk said:


> Another comment about The Canadian: On the last day of the trip, I received a small certificate, suitable for framing, signed by the Service Manager, entitled "Canada's Classic Train Journey" to commemorate my journey aboard the Canadian.  It is a very nice touch AND it is printed on recycled stock. The reverse side of the certificate is written in French.


The Quibecoise would consider the French side the front, and the English side the reverse side 

I do enjoy the bilingual announcements on the Canadian (and VIA Rail in general) and even have been to known to use one or two of the Canadian staff to practice my French a little, not that I am any good at it mind you. Just a smattering learned on the streets of Paris when I used to go there six times a year in the early 90s.


----------

